# 2014 Boardman CX team



## Dusty Bin (9 Dec 2013)

Full carbon fork, Avid BB5, SRAM Apex, Mavic 319s - all for around £900.

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html

Is there a better value disk CX bike out there?

Next season I will be pulling apart my current CX bike and rebuilding it onto a new frame for my lad as he moves into U12 next year. I thought about getting one of these as a replacement. I've decided I want to go down the disk route, so cantis are no longer an option...


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2013)

Out of interest do all CX bikes use mechanical Disc brakes ?


----------



## Dusty Bin (9 Dec 2013)

It's possible to go full hydro now, with the new Shimano R785 levers or SRAM Red hydro - both will be out of my price range though. There are a few converters available which allow you to use hydro calipers with cable levers too...


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2013)

I can see why they re out of your price range ! Blimey.


----------



## VamP (10 Dec 2013)

If you want a finished bike, take a look at the PX offering. It's open mold crabon, but so much better for racing than the Boardman.

If you want to build yourself, you can get the crabon frame directly from Dengfu. or take a look at the Winspace frame - that's got current 40-50 National Trophy leader racing on it and really rating it.

If I was after a whole bike, I'd probably get the PX Ultegra race build, which comes with 50mm tubulars. That's kinda race ready outta the box, and at £1600 represents great value.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Dec 2013)

All of that is out of budget though - I'm looking at 8-900 all in....


----------



## VamP (10 Dec 2013)

What have you got in the shed? 

Build up a Pro6 with that and £400 maybe?

If you have a race wheelset, ebay 9 speed Ultegra for durability, and spend rest on the brakes?

Depends how competitive you want to be, but I've never seen a Boardman finish in the top half of the field yet. 

Caadx Sora and upgrade later?


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Dec 2013)

The only cross bike I have is a canti with Ultegra 9sp shifters and Sora mechs - most of that stuff will be going on a new 48cm frame for my lad and I will then put the old frame on ebay. Hence, why I'm looking for a complete bike and the Boardman gets me disks (which I've decided I want) and SRAM Apex (which I prefer to Shimano) for what looks like a bargain price. I personally see no reason why a Boardman should not be winning races, if someone has the legs to drive it along...


----------



## VamP (11 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The only cross bike I have is a canti with Ultegra 9sp shifters and Sora mechs - most of that stuff will be going on a new 48cm frame for my lad and I will then put the old frame on ebay. Hence, why I'm looking for a complete bike and the Boardman gets me disks (which I've decided I want) and SRAM Apex (which I prefer to Shimano) for what looks like a bargain price. I personally see no reason why a Boardman should not be winning races, if someone has the legs to drive it along...



Well it could...

It's a bit heavy, and clinchers will hold you back, but I guess the main reason you don't see them doing well is that people are a bit snobby about them, so they tend to be raced by noobs.

Give the Caadx a second look before you decide, it's a better frame.


----------



## User6179 (11 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Full carbon fork, Avid BB5, SRAM Apex, Mavic 319s - all for around £900.
> 
> http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html
> 
> ...



And extra £60 off if you buy online the now , looks a good deal


----------



## VamP (11 Dec 2013)

Another option.


----------



## VamP (11 Dec 2013)

And another. A bit over budget but it is a Ridley!


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Dec 2013)

dammit Vamp - I thought I was decided.. 

those are some interesting options...


----------



## VamP (11 Dec 2013)

And if you're a fan of the slightly weird Whyte geometry there is this.


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Dec 2013)

Doesn't Halfords also offer a 10% discount if you are a member of BC?

That would make the Boardman absolutely stonking value...


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Dec 2013)

Stick some opaque helicopter tape over the Boardman transfers and no one will now what it is.


----------



## VamP (11 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2815749, member: 259"]Someone in my building commutes on one of those, with mudguards and a rack. It looks lovely, even dressed down.[/quote]

I meet one on my commute often, and agree it's a sweet looking bike.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (12 Dec 2013)

You can also buy Halfords Vouchers at 10% discount and pay for the CX team with them....just like I did for a Large 2012/13 CX TEAM version currently priced at £809.99 but I got 20% discount due to 10% BC membership and a 10% weekend so priced at £656 and then I paid in Halfords Vouchers which cost £590.
Money saved will allow for upgraded wheels/saddle/seat post


----------



## michaelcycle (12 Dec 2013)

Shrimp_Stu said:


> You can also buy Halfords Vouchers at 10% discount and pay for the CX team with them....just like I did for a Large 2012/13 CX TEAM version currently priced at £809.99 but I got 20% discount due to 10% BC membership and a 10% weekend so priced at £656 and then I paid in Halfords Vouchers which cost £590.
> Money saved will allow for upgraded wheels/saddle/seat post



Blimey!


----------



## tigger (13 Dec 2013)

Take your pick between the XBow or the 105 Planet X here. http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLS105/planet-x-xls-shimano-105-cyclocross-bike

I have a Boardman CX Team and love it but I don't use it for Cross, it's my winter road and trail bike, and bloody good it is for that too. If you want a great jack of all trades with a nod towards winter roadie then I'd get this. Otherwise if it want a more dedicated cross racer then the above may be better


----------



## oldroadman (15 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> If you want a finished bike, take a look at the PX offering. It's open mold crabon, but so much better for racing than the Boardman.
> 
> If you want to build yourself, you can get the crabon frame directly from Dengfu. or take a look at the Winspace frame - that's got current 40-50 National Trophy leader racing on it and really rating it.
> 
> If I was after a whole bike, I'd probably get the PX Ultegra race build, which comes with *50mm tubulars*. That's kinda race ready outta the box, and at £1600 represents great value.


 
Think you might need a different and more accurate ruler...The max dimension allowed for CX tubs is in the low 30s - I think 32-25mm.


----------



## Dusty Bin (15 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Think you might need a different and more accurate ruler...The max dimension allowed for CX tubs is in the low 30s - I think 32-25mm.



50mm refers to the rim depth, not the tyre width.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> 50mm refers to the rim depth, not the tyre width.


 Which makes it all clear!


----------



## VamP (15 Jan 2014)

Erm, yeah. They're the standard PX tub wheels. I think they ship them with TUFO tubs but you can get them to build to suit. 
50 mm width!!! That would be mountain bike territory


----------



## VamP (15 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> 50mm refers to the rim depth, not the tyre width.



Speaking of this, what have you decided to do?


----------



## Dusty Bin (15 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Speaking of this, what have you decided to do?



Currently, I'm leaning towards a Giant TCX SLR 2 - seems to tick most of the boxes....the only niggle I have is with the thru-axles. Caadx is off the list because of the BB30...


----------

